# biggest bucks yet



## dgwatkins0990 (Nov 17, 2017)

Started hunting 14 yrs ago my second yr I shot a nice 4 pointer then never could get a nice buck last yr I got a basket rack 8 pointer about 9 1/2 inches wide this yr I bagged this 6 with a 13 inch spread and this 9 with a 15 1/8 inch spread both in the same morning just minutes apart


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 17, 2017)

Congratulations!  They are slowly getting bigger for you!  Nice job.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 17, 2017)

Kool.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 17, 2017)

Dandy bucks, congrats.


----------



## dgwatkins0990 (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks I was walking out about 11:30 when I saw the 6 shot him as he ran away mid jump he was about 30-35 yrds away gut shot the 9 came running back after about 5 minutes he got about 20-25 yrds away from me before he seen me and stopped so I shot him in the neck


----------



## Duff (Nov 17, 2017)

Heck yea. Congrats!


----------



## dgwatkins0990 (Nov 18, 2017)

Here my first buck the 4 pointer my fiances 8 she hit last yr beside my 4 and my 8 I shot last yr


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 20, 2017)

Congrats on a couple of fine bucks


----------



## gemihur (Jan 19, 2018)

*Big Buck Down*

Got Lucky


----------

